# Overnight in Cheshire



## Geoff Crowther (11 Nov 2014)

Since getting the Sherpa home just over a week ago the idea of an overnight camp's bin bubblin' away. 

Yesterday morning, with no urgent demands on my time and a half decent weather forecast, I perused the road atlas over breakfast. Where to go? The Peak District? Not sure I fancy the hills for a first trip. How about trundling downhill into Cheshire then? A quick flick through our Camping & Caravanning Club guide revealed that their Delamere Forest site's open all year. Plugging into Garmin Connect told me a direct route from here to there was about 36 miles, but nob'dy in their right mind would go by the direct route on a bike. So, very rapidly, I linked a couple of NCN cycle routes and came up with a journey of about 43 miles. I transferred this to my Edge Touring then reversed the route and transferred that too. And with help from Chrissie, bless her, I was packed and out of the house by 11am.









First then, from Hayfield, through New Mills for a short few miles down the A6 before I joined the Macclesfield Canal at High Lane. And only a little way along here I found this floating cafe; the Tea Cosy.





'Seemed too good to miss, so I stoked up on coffee an' carrot cake before carryin' on.





I soon joined the Middlewood Way, following a former railway line and running towards Macclesfield. I found this bench along the way.









After six or so miles you find yourself atop the spectacular Bollington viaduct with a view over the village's rooftops up to the local landmark of White Nancy on the hill in the distance.





A short way further on I left the trail and headed out across country through Prestbury. I don't like riding through here; the obscenely expensive homes revealing the thinly disguised chip on my shoulder, a result of my working class roots. Never mind, the scenery's beautiful and I grind up the hill onto Alderley Edge and find my route's guiding me onto this bridleway. 'Looks a bit rough but hey, this is one of the reasons I bought this bike so, let's go.









The bike's up for it; my skills aren't stretched too much an' we're back on tarmac all too soon.

Hitting the Cheshire plain now, another local landmark rears it's head against the autumn sky. The Lovell telescope.





And as I pass the entrance to Jodrell Bank I make note of the fact that there's a cafe on site; maybe for tomorrow?

My journey continues westwards. Bypassing Goostrey I encounter another narrow bridleway. It's fun but I do resort to pushing round the muddier sections; more to do with my nervousness I suspect rather than the capabilities of the Marathon Mondial shod Sherpa but it's all good, clean fun. Actually, it's not - the Sherpa's looking reassuringly mucky as we meet metalled roads again, then it's onwards to this lane ...





... whose photo I took cos "Crowder" is the original, medieval spelling of my surname. Crowders were travelling fiddlers, playing for their supper in fairs and the like. 'Shame I didn't inherit this ability; the most I can manage is a dubious rendition of the Streets of Laredo on my harmonica.

And eventually, having passed through the charmingly named Lach Dennis, Hartford and Norley I finally arrived at my destination, still in daylight. Me an' the Sherpa had done just fine and the tent was soon up and coffee on the way.

After a rainy night, the morning dawned dry but overcast and, having breakfasted on "Expedition Porridge" I was off on the reverse of my outward route.

Leaving Davenham, I stopped to update Chrissie of my ETA at home.





I tackled the bridleway near Goostrey again. It was wetter today but I was a little more confident.









I enjoyed lunch at Jodrell Bank's cafe; the bacon sandwiches are a joy, not to mention the apricot, white chocolate and frangipan sponge. Then it was back up over Alderley Edge towards the Middlewood Way. On the trail, here's a section of the route which would make a challenging ride; the turns clearly not designed for a fully laden tourer!





Back on the canal towpath, I simply had to stop for tea and apple pie at the Tea Cosy again before stopping for a call of nature in anticipation of returning to the delights of the A6.









I returned to the village via the Sett Valley Trail and Chrissie captured me arriving with a grin.





My gorgeous, red Thorn Sherpa had ridden like a dream, carrying around 20kg of luggage across a multitude of surfaces with aplomb it had met, if not exceeded all my expectations. A future of bicycling adventures beckons.

Life is good.
Smile!


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Nov 2014)

I know the roads and tracks you took well. Great area to cycle. Totally agree the bacon butties at Jodrell are superb.


----------



## ScotiaLass (11 Nov 2014)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Since getting the Sherpa home just over a week ago the idea of an overnight camp's bin bubblin' away.
> 
> Yesterday morning, with no urgent demands on my time and a half decent weather forecast, I perused the road atlas over breakfast. Where to go? The Peak District? Not sure I fancy the hills for a first trip. How about trundling downhill into Cheshire then? A quick flick through our Camping & Caravanning Club guide revealed that their Delamere Forest site's open all year. Plugging into Garmin Connect told me a direct route from here to there was about 36 miles, but nob'dy in their right mind would go by the direct route on a bike. So, very rapidly, I linked a couple of NCN cycle routes and came up with a journey of about 43 miles. I transferred this to my Edge Touring then reversed the route and transferred that too. And with help from Chrissie, bless her, I was packed and out of the house by 11am.
> 
> ...


Great report, glad she performed well!


----------



## 400bhp (11 Nov 2014)

I know Crowders Lane very well. It's a good cut through to/from SW Cheshire.

Looks like a good trip.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2014)

Another local too. Good job the Middlewood Way was relatively dry. Been down it with mountain bikes and we were in the granny rings plugging through 6 inches of mud from Marple to Lyme Park. Talk about wet concrete.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (11 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> Another local too. Good job the Middlewood Way was relatively dry. Been down it with mountain bikes and we were in the granny rings plugging through 6 inches of mud from Marple to Lyme Park. Talk about wet concrete.


Yeah, true. I reckon I hit it at just the right time; before it gets properly wintery an' muddy. Though I seem to remember the Marple end is worse than t'rest?


----------



## Geoff Crowther (11 Nov 2014)

I should add, I used my dyno powered lamp on both afternoons along with my Cateye rear light; nicely reassuring in failing light. I've also successfully charged both my phone and satnav from the hub via the E-WERK and, just this afternoon, topped up the charge on my Powergen cache battery. All bodes well for my end to end next year.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (14 Nov 2014)

Thank you for the comments and likes people.
Enjoy riding!


----------



## 3narf (14 Nov 2014)

Hi Geoff!

You and Chrissie spend far too much time enjoying yourselves, if you ask me...

A


----------



## Geoff Crowther (14 Nov 2014)

3narf said:


> Hi Geoff!
> 
> You and Chrissie spend far too much time enjoying yourselves, if you ask me...
> 
> A


You're absolutely right Andy.
Something should be done about it!


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Nov 2014)

Nice write up...thanks


----------



## raleighnut (14 Nov 2014)

Cross Posting I know but a bit of red on the panniers wouldn't go amiss.  Nice maiden trip though.


----------



## Fubar (14 Nov 2014)

Nice write up - my wife's from Chapel en le Frith also in the High Peak, all the names are familiar from trips down there. High Peak, where planes fly low and snow falls upwards!


----------



## Moodyman (14 Nov 2014)

Gotta say, nice write up but...that's a lot of baggage for an overnighter. Was it a shake down ride for next year's end to end?


----------



## Geoff Crowther (15 Nov 2014)

Moodyman said:


> Gotta say, nice write up but...that's a lot of baggage for an overnighter. Was it a shake down ride for next year's end to end?


Yes it was, Moodyman, but, to some extent, when camping my gear doesn't change much. Only increase for a long trip would be clothing and a little more food but clothes would be minimal, washing on the way and food picked up along the way.
So, if you're cooking for yourself, gear's pretty much fixed.
But, it was a try out, not just for my end to end but also, other say week-long trips which, as described, would be same amount of kit. i needed to know how the bike handled with a good weight on it and, unsurprisingly, the answer was - great!


----------



## G3CWI (15 Nov 2014)

It's rare that I don't overnight in Cheshire.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Nov 2014)

Same theory with the camping gear here, and sometimes people are amazed at the stuff I carry but its the same kit I actually carried when backpacking I just have a different tent when cycling. IMO worth it for the comfort after all its a break, not an ordeal to be endured.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (15 Nov 2014)

raleighnut said:


> Same theory with the camping gear here, and sometimes people are amazed at the stuff I carry but its the same kit I actually carried when backpacking I just have a different tent when cycling. IMO worth it for the comfort after all its a break, not an ordeal to be endured.


Totally agree raleighnut. I too am from a backpacking background and still have the odd foray. My other half does lots of backpacking (she's off on Kinder tonight) and we tend to share the kit for the most part. We mostly use the same tent, a two person (even when on our own) Terra Nova Superlite Voyager. And we'd both agree with your comment re comfort. 
The only significant difference between cycle camping and backpacking IMO is that a modest increase in weight is less noticeable on a bike. 
Both cycling and in the hills we tread a middle line between light weights (we use a lot of state-of-the-art kit) and comfort. Enjoyment is the key for me, not, as you say, endurance.


----------



## Steam Pig (16 Nov 2014)

Great report, that rig youv`e got looks the business.


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Nov 2014)

Really nice report.

I still think Thorns look damn odd though and I'm normally one for function over form with these things.

Clearly it is the business though.

Last time I went past Jodrell on two wheels (or any) I was on a Vespa.

all the best


----------



## Tail End Charlie (16 Nov 2014)

Good write up, I recognised many of the photo locations. I find overnighters great for recharging batteries, you feel as if you had a much longer break.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (18 Nov 2014)

A delight to read. Keep it up.


----------



## Crankarm (20 Nov 2014)

That is one tall steerer tube!

Nice write up btw.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Nov 2014)

How far down the canal is the Tea Cosy café Geoff? I'm always on a road bike so could I get there? Might be a useful one to know

I googled it and only found this shocker in "Narrowboat World".....seems they have their fair share of berks, just like any other pastime

http://www.narrowboatworld.com/index.php/emails/7177-email-illegal-trading


----------



## Geoff Crowther (21 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> How far down the canal is the Tea Cosy café Geoff? I'm always on a road bike so could I get there? Might be a useful one to know
> 
> I googled it and only found this shocker in "Narrowboat World".....seems they have their fair share of berks, just like any other pastime
> 
> http://www.narrowboatworld.com/index.php/emails/7177-email-illegal-trading


Ha ha. Yeah, "Narrowboat World"! I can only imagine. Bit like "Cycle Chat" eh? 
It's not too far Nicky; maybe 5 minutes or so. Can't miss it really. Just before another small cafe in a building on the right.
Guessing you're pretty competent on your roadie, I reckon you could get there, takin' it steady. I think I could.
BTW The lady running it IS trading legally as I understand it. She did share some of her story ... lots of silly, pointless bureaucracy ...


----------



## galaxy (22 Nov 2014)

Always love your write ups, bike looks great too and in my favorite colour. Love getting away in our Caravan and taking our bikes and walking gear , maybe we will bump into you one day lol.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (22 Nov 2014)

galaxy said:


> Always love your write ups, bike looks great too and in my favorite colour. Love getting away in our Caravan and taking our bikes and walking gear , maybe we will bump into you one day lol.


Very kind thank you.
Off up to North Pennines and Coquet Valley with the van next week. Chrissie's backpacking and wild camping for a night with our lab, I'm cycling and elderly boxer sitting and we'll all do some hillwalking together.
Enjoy your travelling.


----------



## galaxy (22 Nov 2014)

Were off to Cotswolds Mid December.One of my favorite walks is the the great Ridge Circual from Castleton


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Nov 2014)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Ha ha. Yeah, "Narrowboat World"! I can only imagine. Bit like "Cycle Chat" eh? ..



I've just had a root around Narrowboat World.

Some of them canal fellas don't like cyclists very much.

Some of them don't like anybody very much.


----------

